# Great female singers of the present



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, we've had the loveliest sopranos (other fachs allowed) thread where we have recognized them for their looks, but shouldn't we recognize them for their voices and acting ability, at least "as well"?

We've had the thread about the best female singers of the past (and even the future). Huh... aren't we forgetting something?

I encourage you all to post here YouTubes or audio files of your *currently active (that is, still performing in opera houses) *favorite female singers, all fachs, considering their voices and regardless of their looks, performing the numbers that you consider to be most demonstrative of their vocal and acting talents.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Relative newcomer Kristine Opolais






Spectacular Miah Persson - Come Scoglio, starts at 1'24"






Great concert piece with two great singers: Joyce DiDonato and Diana Damrau


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

There are many female voices I love among current singers.

Perhaps my three favorites are Renée Fleming, Waltraud Meier and Mariella Devia.

I will link some examples of Mariella for each one of the belcanto three greats:

*Rossini - La Donna del Lago*






*Donizetti - Maria Stuarda*






*Bellini - I Puritani*






I've seen Devia sings these and other roles in the theater, and I can say she has never given me back even an average performance.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Couple from Cecilia Bartoli, first one showcasing insane breath control





And the second one her peerless agility




The whole aria is amazing, but especially from 3:00 on, and most especially 3:19 - 3:28. I don't know if any other singer could pull that off. She may not be the most complete singer -- tends to take everything staccato and lacks a legato line -- but what she does, she does as well as anyone alive.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I can never seem to insert videos in my posts, so the best I can do is attach a link:






I first heard Anja Harteros as Elsa on the video of that quirky Munich "_Lohengrin_," but have since found myself listening to all of her YouTube videos. She has a beautiful lyric spinto voice suited to a wide range of roles (she sings everything from Wagner to Verdi), is a compelling actress, and an attractive lady on top of it all.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Hope you don't mind, MAuer--I went ahead and inserted your Anja Harteros link for you.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Dimitra Theodossiou is not a consistent top quality soprano. She can get some days off, and even in good days, some notes could not be produced in a perfect way.

However, when she sings well, she can sing very well.

Her best roles, in my view, are Norma and early Verdi heroines, though she can also sing a decent Donizetti, and last December, at Catania, she was very intriguing as Bellini's Beatrice di Tenda.

*Norma*






*I Due Foscari*






*Maria Stuarda*


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Hope you don't mind, MAuer--I went ahead and inserted your Anja Harteros link for you.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I wish I could figure this out . . .


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

rgz said:


> Couple from Cecilia Bartoli, first one showcasing insane breath control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This woman is just amazing - she sends shivers down me do-dah, spine thats it.

The second piece from Opera Proibita is great - ive just bought that compilation and it really is something special.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I have to post for Bartolli again - she is amazing, this is not an opera piece but it shows the beauty of her voice (tis 10 minutes long, sorry)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Bix said:


> I have to post for Bartolli again - she is amazing, this is not an opera piece but it shows the beauty of her voice (tis 10 minutes long, sorry)


Where she buys her clothes? Give me adress.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Where she buys her clothes? Give me adress.


I could just see you wearing that - oh wait, your wearing similar in your profile pic. I wish I was in close contact with her, I'd ask her for you, but alas no, I'm not


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Where she buys her clothes? Give me adress.


Aramis, you should totally start wearing this!






It's totes fabulous!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Whoa, Aramis! I just checked out your profile pic for the first time! Love the outfit: Oh be - have, baby!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

He, but Bartoli's chemise is of much higher quality - you can get ones like mine for relatively little cash but they are made of historically unauthentic materials and stuff - the sleeves are not that puffy (and puffy sleeves dancing on the wind make half of coolness of chemise a'la monsieur), the jabots and laces are also imperfect. The chemise she's wearing is from much better material and seems to be high-quality replica, that's kind of chemise in which you could give your life for Napoleon/wander through cliffy sea shore during wild storm/chase maidens in XVIIIth century palace, without the slightest embarrassment.

Och, wait, it's not thread about historical chemises.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Och, wait, it's not thread about historical chemises.


Oh, *please* let it be a thread about historical chemises! :clap:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry to come back to singers, but really I don't have a clue about the legacy chemises debate anyway.

I appreciate a lot the work of italian soprano Patrizia Ciofi. Hers is not the best voice in the business, but her dramatic involvement, along with her vocal talents, makes her an exciting artist to watch in the theater.

There are many characters well served by Patrizia. I remember one evening a few years ago, at Teatro Real, when she was able to keep me glued to my seat, watching in rapture as she was singing an unbelievably beautiful Amenaide, one of my top opera evenings in this century. Unfortunately, there is no recording of this performance.

Let's hear Ciofi in Rossini's _Otello_:






Or singing Lucie di Lammermoor, in french, with Roberto Alagna:






Or her Violetta, in Orange. She will never be the best Violetta, because of the vocal limitations, but when she dies, even the last part of her chemise , dies with her:






or here, giving the exact light touch to one usually badly understood piece, _O Mio Babbino Caro_ (sometimes misquoted by casual opera lovers as mio bambino caro )


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

schigolch said:


> _O Mio Babbino Caro_ (sometimes misquoted by casual opera lovers as mio bambino caro )


I believe "O mio bambino caro" is from the musical Damn Yankees. It is sung to Babe Ruth.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

A very expensive contract, indeed.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

amfortas said:


> I believe "O mio bambino caro" is from the musical Damn Yankees. It is sung to Babe Ruth.


Love it! :lol:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

schigolch, I understand why you like Ciofi so much. Her performances are enchanting. It is my opinion that the best Opera performers have in addition to their voice, something which is even more important, a dramatic intensity. she certainly has that in abundance. that she is also easy o the eyes is a plus. I especially liked her O mio Babbino Caro. Marvelous interaction. Thank you for introducing a new singer to me.

Rob


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

schigolch said:


> Sorry to come back to singers, but really I don't have a clue about the legacy chemises debate anyway.
> 
> I appreciate a lot the work of italian soprano Patrizia Ciofi. Hers is not the best voice in the business, but her dramatic involvement, along with her vocal talents, makes her an exciting artist to watch in the theater.
> 
> ...


Nice singer. I haven't heard her sing. Also, it's the other way. The Venetian moor never composed any operas, as far as I know. I could of course be wrong.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks.

Ciofi has not sing a lot in the US. I'm not 100% certain, but I think she has not even make her MET debut yet. But she does sing in many big opera houses here in Europe. Her belcanto heroines are not always vocally peerless but, as you said, her dramatic intensity is always there. Below she sings a beatiful duet with countertenor Michael Maniaci, on the last opera written by Meyerbeer in Italy, the underrated _Il Crociato in Egitto_


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

schigolch said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Ciofi has not sing a lot in the US. I'm not 100% certain, but I think she has not even make her MET debut yet. But she does sing in many big opera houses here in Europe. Her belcanto heroines are not always vocally peerless but, as you said, her dramatic intensity is always there. Below she sings a beatiful duet with countertenor Michael Maniaci, on the last opera written by Meyerbeer in Italy, the underrated _Il Crociato in Egitto_


I heard her as Violetta in Chicago in 2003, and she was marvelous -- the most moving Violetta I've heard since Cotrubas. (It didn't hurt that Jonas the Magnificent was singing Alfredo, either.) I think you're right about her absence from the Met so far. Let's hope that situation will soon be corrected.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

It must be some ten years since I listened to Sondra Radvanovsky for the first time. I remember I was impressed by the quality of the instrument: big (more by sheer size than by projection), beautiful, secure high notes, squillo,... a real spinto voice.

On the other hand, she artificially darkened her center, sometimes, and in the most tense passages, she could wobble a little bit. There was room for improvement in her phrasing too.

During this time she has improved some things, has remained her own self in others. But she has been able to launch an interesting career, and it's always an exciting artist to watch. I'd see her again as Tosca on stage soon.

*An impressive Leonora*:






*Amelia, arguably her best role*:






*As Tosca*:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I've watched Anne Schwanewilms perform several roles on stage: Elsa, Roxane, Ariadne, Arabella, the Marschallin...

Also, I watched her in the DVD's of _Die Gezeichneten_ or _Dialogues des Carmelites_, and listened some broadcast of _Euryanthe_ or _Elektra_.

I'm then somewhat familiar with her singing and acting. Her voice is not one to shake theaters, though is very well projected. To me, her biggest asset is her uncanny ability to sing just for you, in an impossible intimacy with each and one of the members of the audience. She is a decent enough actress, and about looks, well, that's very personal, but hers seem more than adequate to me.

Here Ms. Schwanewilms is singing one beatiful song by Messiaen, from his cycle _Poemes pour Mi_:






A beautiful piece from _Krol Roger_:






As Carlota, in _Die Gezeichneten_:






As Marschallin:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

If I were to choose only one favourite active singer, I'd go for Renée Fleming.

The first time I watched her in the theater, it was by pure chance, almost twenty years ago. I was working in Chicago for a couple of weeks, and at the Lyric Opera there were performances of _Susannah_. At the time, I was not familiar either with the opera, or with the singing of Ms. Fleming, but I attended one of those performances, and I fell in love with the voice of the american soprano (incidentally, I liked _Susannah_, too).

Afterwards, there were quite a few other roles, including Desdemona, Tatyana, the Marschallin, Amelia Boccanegra, Donna Anna, the Gräfin from _Capriccio_... Also, of course, some recitals.

Such a beautiful voice, with her velvet tone, and her indefinable touch of class, got me bewitched and I guess I'm still captivated.

I love her Strauss, I think it's just right there with the greatest in the discography, and surely the best one today:

*Marschallin*






*Gräfin*






Also her Tatyana is wonderful, the letter scene still give me the shivers:

*Tatyana*






Or this fascinating Rusalka:

*Rusalka*






But what I regret the most in Ms, Fleming's career, if that she didn't incorporate to her repertoire any of Korngold's heroines. She will be the definitive Marietta, for instance, though I don't think she will now perform the role, or even record it. But the beauty of this is so great....

*Marietta*


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I want Renée Fleming to sing Rosalinde. I think she'd be totally amazing in that role.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to have Renée Fleming's baby!

Or something like that . . .


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Though she is more a singer "of the future", than "of the present", having been in active for less than 5 years, I have great hopes for the young australian singer Jessica Pratt.

I was forewarned a few years ago by an italian friend about her impressive Lucia. He was right. Some good enough Elvira and Amina, plus her nice performance those days in Pesaro, singing _Adelaide di Borgogna_, are pretty convincing.

She has also sung some Mozart, with less success.

Let's listen to her belcanto heroines:

Lucia di Lammermoor






La Sonnambula






I Puritani






Adelaide di Borgogna


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Yesterday I heard a radio broadcast of the Los Angeles Opera production of Britten's Turn of the Screw with Patricia Racatte as the Governess and was quite impressed.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

*Bernarda Fink* (born 29 August, 1955)



















is a Slovenian mezzo-soprano. Born in Buenos Aires to Slovene parents, Bernarda Fink studied at the "Instituto Superior de Arte del Teatro Colón" in Buenos Aires. She won First Prize at the Nuevas Voces Líricas competition in 1985 and moved to Europe. She lives in the southern Austrian province of Carinthia and is married to the current High Representative for Bosnia and Herzegovina, Valentin Inzko. Her brother is bass-baritone Marcos Fink. Recently they recorded slovenian songs and duets (Harmonia Mundi: Slovenija! - http://store.harmoniamundi.com/slovenic-art-songs.html).

You can read about her in this interview: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/3670697/Bernarda-Fink-Operas-most-elegant-voice.html

Unfortunately, she can be rarely seen on stage in opera production. Maybe is easier to catch her in concert or recital as I did earlier this year (magnificent recital with Anthony Spiri).


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

An interesting and still young singer:


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

I think i would go with some of the choice already made

Anne Schwanewilms - Enjoying the DVD of her in Der Rosenkavalier. Very elegant and subtle performer

Patrizia Ciofi - i like her very much in La fille du regiment and Don Pasquale. Not had the chance to see her in Lucia, need to hunt the DVD

Kristina Opolais - currently watching her in the wonderful new DVD of Rusalka and she is super super. Can't rave enough about her.

Angela Denoke - lover her!! Whether it is Wagner, Korngold or Janacek she is just a brilliant actress and singer. Stunning in my opinion.

Nina Stemme - a strange one to watch but i admire her in Der Rosenkavalier and enjoyed her Isolde and Jenufa. Not so keen on her Aida though!!!


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Diana Damrau! But she was my gateway into opera so I might be a little biased.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Two wonderful ladies: Malin Hartelius (Servilia) and Liliana Nikiteanu (Annio) in _La Clemenza di Tito_.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Tara Erraught sings Romeo in Bellini's _I Capuleti e i Montecchi_


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Roberta Invernizzi is an Italian soprano that is one of the best references today for anything Baroque. Hers is a light soprano voice, with some substance in the middle but rather thin in the top. A modest instrument, but used with intelligence. She is able to sing a limpid and brilliant coloratura, with a nice contrast between fixed and vibrated notes, and can manage both dramatic and comic roles.

A couple of examples. First, the 'da capo' of _Son regina e sono amante_, aria from "Didone Abbandonata" by Piccini:






and also the _Armatae face et anguibus_ aria from "Juditha triumphans" by Vivaldi:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Young soprano Lucrezia (Ana Lucrecia) García, from Venezuela. She has already tackled difficult roles like Aida or Abigaille:


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Julia Kleiter?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

OK guys before everyone shouts, I have posted this here with tongue firmly in cheek.

*Opera star* Katherine Jenkins goes busking on the Tube



> The 31-year-old brought commuters to tears...


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

A young mezzo from Georgia: Ketevan Kemoklidze.


----------



## MarkJackson (Oct 17, 2011)

Nadia Krasteva (Bulgaria)
















Annick Massis (France)


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Patricia Wise is now a Professor of Music (Voice) at the Jacobs School of Music at Indiana University. During her career she appeared in 40 roles in Europe and America and was awarded the title of Kammersanger by the Austrian government. Here she sings the ad Song" from Lucia by Donizetti.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an "el cheap-o" CD recording (on Opera d'Oro) of Gounod's _Romeo et Juliette _with Wise and Carreras. The recording quality is horrid, but Wise's and Carreras's beautiful singing goes a long way to compensate for it.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

The young Italian soprano, Erika Grimaldi (an operatic name, indeed):


----------



## Camillorf (Jul 18, 2014)

Joyce DiDonato is by far my favourite from all the currently active operatic singers. I always find her performances so electrifying and no one else at present has quite the same effect on me.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I recently heard the CD Dolci Momenti - Belcanto Arias performed by Lena Belkina and I was very impressed. Highly recommended!

http://www.amazon.com/Dolci-Momenti-Belcanto-Lena-Belkina/dp/B00ZJNDTA6/


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Marie te Hapuku





Alexandrina Pendatchanska 





Eglise Gutierrez


----------

